

Ask HN: What would make you buy a Windows RT device? - jhatax

If you were in the market for a tablet, what would make you want to buy a Windows RT-powered device?&#60;p&#62;A) Great features for a lower price - screen res, keyboard included, etc.
B) Ability to run x86 apps built-in, albeit slower
C) A &#38; B
D) I have a better reason, and it is ...
======
lucb1e
At least virtualisation for x86(_64). I'm not sure if a keyboard is a must...
I'd like to have a bluetooth keyboard for my Galaxy Note II (connecting my
pc's USB keyboard kinda sucks and is too large to take with me), but mostly
tablets are not meant for productive work anyway.

Of course a lower price with identical or more features will attract more
sales, that's a moot point. The question is whether it will increase profits.

------
akysoong
Unrestricted boot, so I can install the OS of my choice without hassles.

